# Peppermint and spearmint..



## Whayla (May 28, 2014)

I just thought I'd ask, not only because I am growing both, but because I know that my RF can eat a variety of herbs.
I'm curious if peppermint and spearmint are okay herbs to feed a Red Footed tortoise? I feed my Tortuga as varied as I can and I'd like to know if I can branch out even more with my home grown garden. 
Thanks everyone for the input!


----------



## wellington (May 28, 2014)

Looks like your good to go. Check it out further here http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp?st=true&mode=main&catID=506


----------



## Jacqui (May 28, 2014)

Have you fed yours other herbs? Always curious which herbs folks find their critters liking. So many dislike herbs because of the strong odor.


----------



## StarSapphire22 (May 28, 2014)

Peppermint is not safe to feed, I believe spearmint is.

I gave up on herbs after seeing my tort literally run away from cilantro.


----------



## Whayla (May 28, 2014)

Tortuga usually eats about anything I put in front of her (including carpet if she's on it long!). I've fed basil, parsley, oregano... I'm sure more, but my mind is drawing a blank right now. She hasn't turned down any of the herbs I've tried and I think the stronger odors actually attracts her to taste them. She is quite young and I try to feed a good varied diet, so maybe she's just grown accustom to trying new things. 
I don't mind. 


StarSapphire22 said:


> Peppermint is not safe to feed, I believe spearmint is..


I'm curious as to why you say this. I've always thought that Peppermint and Spearmint were closely related. Not that I don't trust or appreciate your input, I'd just like to know what brings you to this conclusion.


----------



## Whayla (May 28, 2014)

Tortuga usually eats about anything I put in front of her (including carpet if she's on it long!). I've fed basil, parsley, oregano... I'm sure more, but my mind is drawing a blank right now. She hasn't turned down any of the herbs I've tried and I think the stronger odors actually attracts her to taste them. She is quite young and I try to feed a good varied diet, so maybe she's just grown accustom to trying new things. 
I don't mind. 


StarSapphire22 said:


> Peppermint is not safe to feed, I believe spearmint is..


I'm curious as to why you say this. I've always thought that Peppermint and Spearmint were closely related. Not that I don't trust or appreciate your input, I'd just like to know what brings you to this conclusion.


----------



## StarSapphire22 (May 28, 2014)

Whayla said:


> Tortuga usually eats about anything I put in front of her (including carpet if she's on it long!). I've fed basil, parsley, oregano... I'm sure more, but my mind is drawing a blank right now. She hasn't turned down any of the herbs I've tried and I think the stronger odors actually attracts her to taste them. She is quite young and I try to feed a good varied diet, so maybe she's just grown accustom to trying new things.
> I don't mind.
> 
> I'm curious as to why you say this. I've always thought that Peppermint and Spearmint were closely related. Not that I don't trust or appreciate your input, I'd just like to know what brings you to this conclusion.


 
I don't remember where I learned it but the tortoise table confirms. Click Wellingtons link above. They are in the same family but peppermint contains some sort of toxin I believe.


----------



## Whayla (May 28, 2014)

Perfect. Thanks so much you guys. I guess Tortuga won't receive any of my mint, as I am afraid I planted the two mints together and I cannot tell which is which plant. Silly me. Better safe than sorry though. I REALLY like that link for the tortoise table site, and will definitely be using it a ton in the future. Great resource. Thanks a billion!


----------

